# Open canvas- outline&colo



## terimi (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo, Ich beschäftige mich neuerdings mit zeichnen... und ich hab ein paar super bilder gesehen, die mit open canvas gemacht wurden. könnte mir jemand vieleicht nen kleinen tutorialzu outlining un colo geben?

danke im vorraus


----------

